# Harvard Deluxe



## Sacket cycle works (May 21, 2016)

Started building this about a year ago and finally found the time to throw something together. It does have original paint and I have yet to throw some different wheels on it.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2016)

Wild!


----------

